# Litter Trays



## Rachaelink (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi 

I am new to the forum, so my apologies if this thread is in the wrong section. 

I have had my rescue cat Bobo for just over a week now. We got a large open cat litter tray, and have been using the same wood pellet material that the cats protection league advised us to get. Most of the time Bobo has no issues with using the litter tray, however he does sometimes hang his rear end over the edge of the tray and go on the floor. He tends to do this at night, and then gets himself very upset once it has happened. 

I tried to get a covered tray, but the one I got from Argos was awful and he would not go near it. 

I am looking for a high sided litter tray, very high sided! But with the option to eventually put a cover on it. 

Has anyone had any similar issues? Thanks in advance btw


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

hi yes can be a common prob mine was tiny when i got him and i had to get a low tray so he could step in and out but as they get bigger it gets better my friend actually uses a washing up bowl for hers as he would kick all the stuff out all the time. Is your cat a kitten as you may find at first there may be a odd aiming prob. bless . some of the covered tray are deep and you can remove the lid whilst they get use to them . once mastered try it with the lid on.


----------



## Rachaelink (Jun 30, 2011)

sullivan said:


> hi yes can be a common prob mine was tiny when i got him and i had to get a low tray so he could step in and out but as they get bigger it gets better my friend actually uses a washing up bowl for hers as he would kick all the stuff out all the time. Is your cat a kitten as you may find at first there may be a odd aiming prob. bless . some of the covered tray are deep and you can remove the lid whilst they get use to them . once mastered try it with the lid on.


Thanks for your reply. Bobo is 7 so way beyond the kitten stage. We got the biggest litter tray we could find as he is a big lad, but he seems to still have issues. The enclosed litter tray I got was lowered at the front so the cat can enter, I just need one that is raised ( fairly high) all the way around. I think Bobo would break the washing up bowl as I said he is more of a dog sized cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Someone on here uses storage boxes - which are certainly deep! - so if your cat didn't have any problems actually getting into the box it should stop him from going over the edge. An open tray with a deep rim might be another option. Zooplus have one on offer at the moment.
Great Deals on Cat Litter Boxes & Cat Accessories at zooplus: Jumbo Cat Litter Box with Rim


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

We have a couple of Van Ness hooded trays from Purrsonal Touch


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Helps not to hit 'send' before you've finished typing 

Anyways... the trays are very deep and, more to the point, the clips which secure the hood to the base are very sturdy, unlike some which snap off all too easily.


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you were to win the lottery maybe one of these...
ModKat Cat Litter Box at zooplus


----------



## Rachaelink (Jun 30, 2011)

Aww thanks everyone for your responses I think the Van Ness hooded ones look like you could use the base on its own at first, then introduce the hood.. hopefully. 

With regards to the modkat..how that is expensive, also Bobo the wee soul, is really not the brightest spark, I do not seem him figuring that out. haha


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldn't get a tray with upper entrance like the modcat because I've read that it can be very harsh on the cat's back legs (I've read it in here)

Ari missed the tray a couple of times when we had the corner tray. It was way too little for her and she likes to use the toilet with the tail hanging out. So I changed for a larger tray and never had this problem again. I use the Ikea storage box Snålis (that cost around three pounds, it's smooth inside and easy to clean) and cut the entrance with a penknife saw.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I have this one, it has the highest sides iv seen on a litter tray. The top half comes off for the cat to get used to it. This is also the cheapest place I have seen it, hope this helps 
Van Ness Enclosed Cat Pan Litter Tray - From £11.56


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Booda Clean Step and all of mine love it. It's great for Bentley (who is a big British shorthair) as he's scared of enclosed loos that have doors. He can go in then but gets upset as he think he can't get out 

This one doesn't have a door on, and the tray is to the side of the steps so dangling issues might not happen 

I'll try and find a link, but if you google it lots of places sell them


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

We use an underbed storage container, it cost us about 4.00 from poundstretchers, lilly dids to New Zealand and back, Jet has a normal open tray, which is fine, but he balances on the lip and sometimes hes had the odd overbalance  lol


----------

